# Has anyone managed to find all of the fruit on a Nook Miles island?



## Twisterheart (May 9, 2020)

Cause I haven’t.

I can only find peaches (which is my native fruit) and every rare once in a while pears. I have oranges, but I can’t remember where I got them. I haven’t seen them on any Nook Miles islands that I can remember. If I did, it was only once. I haven’t seen apples or cherries at all. Those are the only two fruits I’m missing and I can’t seem to be able to find them at all. Villagers sending you fruit doesn’t seem to exist anymore, so I haven’t been able to get them that way either. And I can’t trade online, so unless I find them I guess I’m out of luck.

Has anyone found all of the fruits on Nook Miles islands?


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2020)

Nope. I'm pretty sure you can only get 2 fruit without trading someone. You get your island fruit and a sister fruit. Same applies to flowers i believe. Your native and one you get on tours.


----------



## roundfrog (May 9, 2020)

There's three fruits available without trading: Your native fruit, your nook mile special fruit, and the non-native fruit your mom sends you at the beginning of the game. Unfortunately, it seems like the fruit your mom gives you often coincides with your nook mile fruit. EX. My native is apples, my mom gave me a pear, and my nook mile fruit is also pears.


----------



## pancake2 (May 9, 2020)

It seems like there’s possibly only one exotic fruit you can find on mystery islands. My native is peaches, the only other fruit I ever see is cherries. I know I DID get a letter from mom with a cherry attached, maybe that’s where your orange cane from?


----------



## cheezu (May 9, 2020)

I'd only encountered my native fruit or one other type of fruit (for me it was apples and my native is peaches).
I had a cherry that was sent to me by mom in the first letter so in my experience, which I planted so that gave me 3 different fruit trees in total.
I had to trade for oranges and pears.


----------



## kojuuro (May 9, 2020)

I don't think it's possible to get all of them unfortunately.  There's your native fruit, sister fruit, and like coconuts.  I can't remember if mom sends you another one, but I had to trade for the rest of the ones I didn't have.


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

You can only get your native fruit and then a sister fruit (fruit besides coconuts)


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

It's physically impossible to get any more than 3 types of fruit without trading i believe (minus coconuts). Like they did with different types of flowers, they'll probably implement a way for people to get the other fruits eventually.
My native is peaches, mom sent me cherries and my rare nook islands have pears!


----------



## Twisterheart (May 9, 2020)

Dang, that’s really unfortunate. I don’t understand why they would do that. :/ That’s really disappointing to know. 

Thanks for all of the answers though everyone.


----------



## Misuzurin (May 9, 2020)

Oh wow I guess I got lucky starting with Cherries, getting Apples from my mother, and having Pears on my rare island. Your mom's fruit and your mystery island fruit can overlap? If so, that sucks.


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 9, 2020)

My native is cherries and I think my sister fruit is peaches. I got oranges from mom. Pears and apples I had to get from friends.


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2020)

roundfrog said:


> There's three fruits available without trading: Your native fruit, your nook mile special fruit, and the non-native fruit your mom sends you at the beginning of the game. Unfortunately, it seems like the fruit your mom gives you often coincides with your nook mile fruit. EX. My native is apples, my mom gave me a pear, and my nook mile fruit is also pears.


Forgot about the one from Mom! Thanks for letting OP know!


----------



## Romaki (May 9, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> And I can’t trade online



Is it because of your internet connection or because you can't afford one? If it's the latter, Nintendo just recently reset the free trial and you can also buy 30 days for 400 coins (you can also "pay" for the trial with coins I think, you can immediately cancel it as well).

If something like this works for you, I can come by and bring you all fruits and such.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 9, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Is it because of your internet connection or because you can't afford one? If it's the latter, Nintendo just recently reset the free trial and you can also buy 30 days for 400 coins (you can also "pay" for the trial with coins I think, you can immediately cancel it as well).
> 
> If something like this works for you, I can come by and bring you all fruits and such.



It’s because of my internet connection unfortunately.  Thank you for the offer though!


----------



## Bioness (May 9, 2020)

N a t said:


> Nope. I'm pretty sure you can only get 2 fruit without trading someone. You get your island fruit and a sister fruit. Same applies to flowers i believe. Your native and one you get on tours.



You can get every flower in game without trading, the shop stock rotates.



roundfrog said:


> There's three fruits available without trading: Your native fruit, your nook mile special fruit, and the non-native fruit your mom sends you at the beginning of the game. Unfortunately, it seems like the fruit your mom gives you often coincides with your nook mile fruit. EX. My native is apples, my mom gave me a pear, and my nook mile fruit is also pears.



Your mom gave you a pear and your Nook Miles item is also pears, meaning you can only get *two* types of fruit, not three. The fruit your mom gives you is always your sister fruit.


----------



## Romaki (May 9, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> It’s because of my internet connection unfortunately.  Thank you for the offer though!



Aw, that sucks. 

I think there's still a possibility of getting foreign fruits from your villager if you mail them a fruit. I'm not sure if anyone said it works yet for New Horizons, but maybe it's locked behind a higher friendship level? Try sending one daily in wrapping paper to your closest villager.


----------



## mayortiffany (May 9, 2020)

Has anyone ever tried asking villagers for fruits? I remember reading on here that if you sent a villager a letter with the term "fruit swap" and you sent fruit to them, they would send you back exotic fruit, but I have never tested that myself or heard much of it.


----------



## Skyfall (May 9, 2020)

I hope there’s a patch that allows people to get all the fruit. Really young players would probably never be allowed to trade by their parents. And there are some of us who just don’t want to or can’t trade.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> Has anyone ever tried asking villagers for fruits? I remember reading on here that if you sent a villager a letter with the term "fruit swap" and you sent fruit to them, they would send you back exotic fruit, but I have never tested that myself or heard much of it.


I haven't heard of such a mechanic. I think that it's only possible to get two different types of fruits without trading.


----------



## N a t (May 9, 2020)

Bioness said:


> You can get every flower in game without trading, the shop rotates.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom gave you a pear and your Nook Miles item is also pears, meaning you can only get *two* types of fruit, not three. The fruit your mom gives you is always your sister fruit.


Man I'm bad at giving advice lol


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

Nope. I only find peaches, which are native. Then oranges and coconuts. I got the others from my cousin and other friends.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i’ve only been able to find peaches (native) and pears ;u;


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2020)

Cherries (native) and oranges. I think you are all correct about the fruits. Flowers I mums and windflowers, and only have found a hybrid mums island.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 10, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Aw, that sucks.
> 
> I think there's still a possibility of getting foreign fruits from your villager if you mail them a fruit. I'm not sure if anyone said it works yet for New Horizons, but maybe it's locked behind a higher friendship level? Try sending one daily in wrapping paper to your closest villager.





mayortiffany said:


> Has anyone ever tried asking villagers for fruits? I remember reading on here that if you sent a villager a letter with the term "fruit swap" and you sent fruit to them, they would send you back exotic fruit, but I have never tested that myself or heard much of it.



I’ve tried this method a few times, but so far I haven’t had any luck. But I’ve only done it a few times, so maybe I just haven’t tried enough or haven’t reached a high enough level of friendship. I also never wrapped the fruit before, so maybe that would make a difference? Tonight I sent out a bunch of wrapped fruit, so hopefully it will work. My villagers almost never send me back anything in the mail, even when I send them furniture/clothes so idk whats up with the mail in this game.



FireNinja1 said:


> I haven't heard of such a mechanic. I think that it's only possible to get two different types of fruits without trading.



In the old games, if you sent your villagers a letter that said “please send fruit” with your native fruit attracted, they would eventually mail you back a different fruit that you didn’t have yet. So far it is unknown if this continued on to NH.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 10, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> In the old games, if you sent your villagers a letter that said “please send fruit” with your native fruit attracted, they would eventually mail you back a different fruit that you didn’t have yet. So far it is unknown if this continued on to NH.


I feel like if there was such a mechanic, we would know by now. Given that playing online requires a subscription, there would probably be more of an incentive for people to find ways to obtain different foreign fruits without playing online.


----------



## hallatt (May 10, 2020)

No, definitely not. My native fruit are peaches too and it’s usually what I see and of course coconuts. I’ve seen apples twice but that’s it. I got the other fruit types from trading so I definitely suggest you do that too. It is a weird system though as plenty of players (particularly children) will never have access to other fruit types.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 10, 2020)

Bioness said:


> The fruit your mom gives you is always your sister fruit.


Not always. Sometimes, but not always. My native fruit is cherries, mom sent me apples, my sister fruit on NMT islands is oranges.


----------



## G0gg1ns (May 10, 2020)

I’ve had fruit gifted from people on here, and flowers actually. So if anyone wants anything in particular to get started, let me know and send me a dodo code


----------



## Bioness (May 10, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> Not always. Sometimes, but not always. My native fruit is cherries, mom sent me apples, my sister fruit on NMT islands is oranges.



That's odd, you are the first person I have heard have this. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Skyfall (May 10, 2020)

Yes, I also ended up with 3. Native is cherries. Sister fruit is peaches. Mom sent me oranges.


----------



## RisingSun (May 10, 2020)

I also have all of the fruits.  If anyone needs any still, I’m willing to share.


----------



## stiney (May 11, 2020)

Bioness said:


> That's odd, you are the first person I have heard have this. Thanks for the information.



This thread is the first I heard of someone getting their sister fruit from mom’s letter. Everyone I’ve heard from about it got a third fruit from mom.


----------



## Mercia (May 11, 2020)

For my island I have native oranges, but I got pears once on a mystery island and then I got peaches on another island


----------



## Mvgiwara (May 12, 2020)

My native fruit is cherries and I only find oranges on mystery islands. Mom gave me peaches but I ate them T-T


----------

